# Shite security at Canary Wharf !



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Was it just me - or did anyone find the situation at Canary Wharf Sat night slightly disturbing? We had permission to park 4 TTs in Canada Square - and in the end we had the whole lot parked there +2 RS4's and a TVR.

Security were looking at us Â - but did they say anything? Not that I know of - apart from they asked someone (can't remember who) to please not touch the Lion statue outside HSBC.... :-/

It could be argued that's its unlikely that a load of TT's would be sent to disguise a bomb etc - but then as someone else mentioned - great double bluff !

I'm f**ked if I'd work there after witnessing _that_ top security !

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Actually, maybe I shouldn't have posted that? :-/

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You had to get it off your chest to feel better!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Actually, maybe I shouldn't have posted that? Â :-/
> 
> Damian


LOL!

Best not to give anybody ideas.... try getting a car in there during the week on legitimate business :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I thought the same during the heathrow security alert. On the first day of the Alert, I was at a conferance, in a hotel by the side of one of the runways. I could have ****** ***** at the ****** if I chose to, let alone ***** a ******* at one Â :-/

Edit: How about that :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> .. I could have thrown rocks at the planes if I chost to, let alone fired a missile at one Â :-/


Maybe you shouldn't have posted that :

Best not to give anybody ideas :


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Canary Wharf was the next target actually after WTC !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The shite security went a lot in our favour...I thought the 4 car limit was a bit lame considering how much space and no traffic there actually was.

Security knew the TT owners club were coming, I'm sure they would have questioned us if we were an unannounced group.

CW sent me a permit and told both security offices we were coming.

As for the 4 spaces, they didnt direct us very well, so we got away with all the spaces and double parking.

I'm in 2 minds to thank the CW press office as it may get their security in trouble..... :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I feel/felt exactly the same.

Amazed and pleased we all got in but also somewhat shocked. :-/


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I was bringing up the rear and most of you guys had already arrived. When I stopped and asked ;

"Have you seen any TT's come through here"
he replied
"one or two"

I think he told TTotal to slow down (jobsworth)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Question is would you have been pleased if they refused to allow us in, refused to believe it was a genuine proposal.

I gave the press office a lot of evidence to reassure them who we were...all of it forgeable, website links, information from my site, the forum etc. But they have to make a reasonable decision based on my presentation of our enquiry to visit.

Their proposal of only 4 cars plus public parking and rotation to the parking spaces...Would you have preferred we stick to that.?

Whole group in one place, all visible watched by 3-5 security staff....or

Cars rotating , out of sight, into an underground car park.

I think we did them a favour! :-/


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

From a personal / group perspective on the night - it was great that they let us carry on (and thanks for arranging Wak  ).

From a public safety perspective though, the point is that they gave us permission for 4 cars - but in the end it didn't seem to make a difference. The most worrying aspect for me was that no one even challenged us when we were all sitting there.

Sure we _looked_ genuine, and we knew we were genuine, but I'm not sure a group of terrorists are likely to drive by in white vans marked 'caution - explosive material on board' - if you get my drift...

Worrying. 

Damian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> From a public safety perspective though, the point is Â that they gave us permission for 4 cars - but in the end it didn't seem to make a difference. The most worrying aspect for me was that no one even challenged us when we were all sitting there.
> 
> Sure we _looked_ genuine, and we knew we were genuine, but I'm not sure a group of terrorists are likely to drive by in white vans marked 'caution - explosive material on board' - if you get my drift...
> 
> ...


I actually told them 15-20 cars and that was written on the permit so security knew it was a big group.

The 4 car limit was specified and they said it was busy with limited parking "even at that time of night" 
As you saw I think 1 car and 1 bus passed us and there was plenty of streetside parking.

I hope your concerns are unfounded as I hope that if 15-20 cars turned up unnannounced they would be more vigilant but in our case it was an exception because of the preperation.....(I hope)  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That puts my mind at ease as I also thought we was only allowed 4!

It looks like we can all sleep a little easier again 

Well played getting the ok Wak  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

